# Gayest Type of Bear



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Some people think bears are really manly, and some think they are one of the gayest (after foxes and wolves). Maybe it has to do with what type of bear people think of.

I'd say either grizzly or red panda bear, because grizzlies are more representative of "bears" (gay hairy dudes), and red pandas are close to foxes.

PS Im a noob
PPS Im straight


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> PS Im a noob


 Obviously.

No no foxes are the gayest, then wolves, then bunnies etc.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Obviously.
> 
> No no foxes are the gayest, then wolves, then bunnies etc.


 
Where do panthers fall?


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

idk, i've read some on bears here and some ppl think they are mainly "bears"


----------



## Xaybiance (Sep 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Obviously.
> 
> No no foxes are the gayest, then wolves, then bunnies etc.



Lastly, dragons.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to follow the Gunnery Sergeant Hartman School of Thought, in that they are all equally worthless gay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Where do panthers fall?


 It's a feline, so pretty straight.  Felines, scalies(except dragons),birds and aquatic animals, etc are fairly straight.  If you search "gay fox" on faf to "gay bird" there are going to be far more foxes.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If you search "gay fox" on faf to "gay bird" there are going to be far more foxes.


 
Ok so where do you think bears fall?


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *foxes* are the gayest, then wolves, then bunnies etc.



Wait, wait... does that make me half gay?


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Wait, wait... does that make me half gay?


 
i suppose
i've seen polls tht say foxes are gay

but im just a noob


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> Ok so where do you think bears fall?


 In the middle(innuendo)


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> In the middle(innuendo)



ok, i can live with tht


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

and would you say tht some species are more gay than others?

(hence, the poll question)


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 4, 2010)

Heterosexuality is boring anyway. Homosexuality is just as boring, but not as stupid because people don't usually get forced into it by Bronze-Age superstition.

Bisexuality is where it's at! I want to have fun with both genders.


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Bisexuality is where it's at! I want to have fun with both genders.



Maybe polygamy is your stuff.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> Maybe polygamy is your stuff.



I doubt it.

You know, this is the major fallacy in the "slippery slope" argument. Pro-family groups espouse that gay marriage will lead to polygamy, yet when you think of polygamous societies (the Arabs and early Mormons and Hebrews come to mind), most of them are very homophobic!

I'm a disgruntled virgin, though, so what would I know about relationships?


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Sep 4, 2010)

fng that moves. That makes them dirty.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 4, 2010)

Gay bears

That's how they call fat gay sweaty people

They are gay


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> and no bears are not gay


 
See CannonFodder
EDIT: i meant for CannonFodder to look at this, not for you to look at his posts 

And i disprove that anyway, im a straight polar bear


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 4, 2010)

The correct answer is: not as gay as me Elton John


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

The Den never fails to fail.






THESE are the gayest bears.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> THESE are the gayest bears.



lol
wierd


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

Whyyyyyyyy?

Why, Den, whyyyyyyy?

Also, I agree with Tycho.


----------



## Don (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh Den, you never cease to surprise me with the lack of thread quality.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 4, 2010)

I always thought Winnie the Pooh might have the hots for Christopher Robin. I know that's a pretty dumb thing to say but actually believe it.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bear


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> I always thought Winnie the Pooh might have the hots for Christopher Robin. I know that's a pretty dumb thing to say but actually believe it.


 
No, but Eeyore's pretty gay (constantly getting nailed in the ass) so he might.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Whyyyyyyyy?
> 
> Why, Den, whyyyyyyy?


 Because new users always post a thread the first time they register.


----------



## Machine (Sep 4, 2010)

Another day in the Den, and this pops up.

I am disappoint.


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Because new users always post a thread the first time they register.


 
brb making a thread


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know about bear sexuality, but yeah, it seems like it would be a fairly gay species. There's the obvious connotation of the big, hairy, gay man, but on the flip side, there's the connotation of asserting manliness, which, I'd have to say is a bit indicative of a closeted homosexual. I don't think individual bear species would matter.



CannonFodder said:


> Because new users always post a thread the first time they register.


I know I did... at least it was just my introductory thread, though. >_>


----------



## Conker (Sep 4, 2010)

Why isn't pedobear on your list?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2010)

Conker said:


> Why isn't pedobear on your list?


 Cause he's not shotacat.


TheGodComplex said:


> brb making a thread


 Please no.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

and why is it such a bad thing for a new user to make a new thread?
at least it has started conversation
it's not as bad as some other threads


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> and why is it such a bad thing for a new user to make a new thread?
> at least it has started conversation
> it's not as bad as some other threads


 
It's pretty bad. Maybe not compared to The Den where almost ALL the threads are bad, but it's pretty bad.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

thts why its in the den
and there hasn't been a new thread 4 a while


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

This one was pretty new.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> and why is it such a bad thing for a new user to make a new thread?


 *because new users like you make new threads like this*



bjornpolar said:


> at least it has started conversation


 *i could start a conversation, probably at least 2 pages long, about the unwritten rules of ass-to-mouth, or STD fetishists, doesn't mean I should*



bjornpolar said:


> it's not as bad as some other threads


 *that's like saying stepping in dog shit isn't as bad as stepping in pig shit - they're both still awful and the argument between the two is still subjective*


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

tnx 4 being so nice and posotive everyone


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

if you dont like it then DONT POST HERE

whenever ive read posts from new users, some of you guys are always mean and negative


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> if you dont like it then DONT POST HERE


 
*fuck you, i was here first, i'll bitch about newfag threads if i please when i please*



bjornpolar said:


> whenever ive read posts from new users, some of you guys are always mean and negative



*golly, can't imagine WHY*


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> if you dont like it then DONT POST HERE
> 
> whenever ive read posts from new users, some of you guys are always mean and negative


 
You obviously haven't been on the internet long.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

ooooooooo
u were here 1st
wow


----------



## Machine (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> if you dont like it then DONT POST HERE
> 
> whenever ive read posts from new users, some of you guys are always mean and negative


Hahaha.

Welcome to the internet.

Also, you actually listen to new users?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> ooooooooo
> u were here 1st
> wow


 
*btw dipshit, koalas are not bears, nor are pandas of any variety*


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You obviously haven't been on the internet long.



whenever someone says anything you dont like, some people go off on crazy rants, and just critisize a person for inquring


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> *btw dipshit, koalas are not bears, nor are pandas of any variety*


 
its called a koala bear
not technically a bear but has the name of one


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> whenever someone says anything you dont like, some people go off on crazy rants, and just critisize a person for inquring


 
There's a difference between something I don't like and something retarded.

Guess what this is?



bjornpolar said:


> its called a koala bear



It's not a bear.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> its called a koala bear


 
*and guess what, it's not really a bear, it doesn't even look that much like a goddamn bear*


----------



## Machine (Sep 4, 2010)

Bears are not marsupials.

The koala is a marsupial.

Therefore, the koala is not a bear.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> There's a difference between something I don't like and something retarded.



thats not the reason for the attack on me


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> thats not the reason for the attack on me


 
*um, nope, I "attacked" you because you did something I didn't like and was also retarded, xenke hit the nail on the head*


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

u guys r mean


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not being mean to you.

Just your thread.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

well Tycho is

comepletely directed at me


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

Is he really?


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

25 votes in like 4 hours,
not that bad of a thread


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Is he really?



i believe so


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> i believe so


 
Eh, not really.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> i could start a conversation, probably at least 2 pages long, about the unwritten rules of ass-to-mouth, or STD fetishists, doesn't mean I should
> that's like saying stepping in dog shit isn't as bad as stepping in pig shit - they're both still awful and the argument between the two is still subjective


 
yea


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> yea


 
Haha, please. That's nothing.

If anything that was a valid effort post using figures of speech to disagree with you.


----------



## Machine (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> yea


You're calling THAT mean?


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

so what would constitute a 'good' thread huh?

how about "would you ever want to be a permanent furry?"

at least this is different (i think)


----------



## Machine (Sep 4, 2010)

There's no such thing as a good furry thread.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> so what would constitute a 'good' thread huh?
> 
> how about "would you ever want to be a permanent furry?"
> 
> at least this is different (i think)


 
At least that's escapist, a core thing to furries.

This is just about yiff, really.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

well that was not the intention

i wanted to know what i was percieved as

ive hardly read anything on polar bear furries, or even bear ones


----------



## Machine (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> well that was not the intention
> 
> i wanted to know what i was percieved as
> 
> ive hardly read anything on polar bear furries, or even bear ones


"Graaaar I'm a bear so I'm fat/a bodybuilder/hairy."

That is my impression on bear furries.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> At least that's escapist, a core thing to furries.
> 
> This is just about yiff, really.


 
Oh god... I just implied yiff wasn't integral to furries. Fuck.

Regardless, yiff threads are bad threads, and if you really wanted to know what 'you' are perceived as, choosing a thread title of "THE GAYEST TYPE OF BEAR" was a terrible attempt at it.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> choosing a thread title of "THE GAYEST TYPE OF BEAR" was a terrible attempt at it.



yea i guess

idk, i thought it would attract more attention tht way


----------



## Machine (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> yea i guess
> 
> idk, i thought it would attract more attention tht way


Not very good attention.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> idk, i thought it would attract more attention tht way


 
And now

There's another reason to dislike you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> Some people think bears are really manly, and some think they are one of the gayest (after foxes and wolves). Maybe it has to do with what type of bear people think of.
> 
> I'd say either grizzly or red panda bear, because grizzlies are more representative of "bears" (gay hairy dudes), and red pandas are close to foxes.
> 
> ...



FYI, Red Panda isn't a bear, it is more related to the raccoon family.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> FYI, Red Panda isn't a bear, it is more related to the raccoon family.



yea i know, but its called a red panda bear even though its not really a bear


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> And now
> 
> There's another reason to dislike you.


 






*though to be fair a lot of us are attention whores at one point or another to varying extents, hence the creation of threads*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> yea i know, but its called a red panda bear even though its not really a bear



No it isn't, I have always heard it plainly called a "red panda" never once have I heard or seen bear put with those two words.



bjornpolar said:


> u guys r mean



People might take you more seriously if you typed properly. I mean in all the post I have read of yours YOU and ARE seem to be the only two you have problems spelling. Allergic to them or something?



Tycho said:


> *though  to be fair a lot of us are attention whores at one point or another to  varying extents, hence the creation of threads*



Think yourself very lucky I am not an attention whore.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

it was cause i wanted voting attention
not negative posters


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> People might take you more seriously if you typed properly. I mean in all the post I have read of yours YOU and ARE seem to be the only two you have problems spelling. Allergic to them or something?



big deal, i could use big words but that doesnt mean im smart or im stupid


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> big deal, i could use big words but that doesnt mean im smart or im stupid


 
*you're right

we already knew you were stupid before we nitpicked your spelling/grammar*


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> *you're right
> 
> we already knew you were stupid before we nitpicked your spelling/grammar*



get lost


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> big deal, i could use big words but that doesnt mean im smart or im stupid


 
It shows that you have issues with texting on a cell phone, which tells me you are around 14 - 16 years of age irl. How far off am I? just out of curiosity. there is no legit reason to miss type a three letter word (or in your case two three letter words) when you can clearly type larger words fine.

I just see no reason for it. and as they say, first impressions count. I don't mean to sound mean, It just strikes me as odd. and it is a pet peeve of mine v.v. and I am in a bad mood. v.v


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> get lost


 
*i do, frequently. how did you know? those little gps things are a lifesaver, let me tell you*


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

im 16 and ive txted about 100 times my entire life

its faster


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> *i do, frequently. how did you know? those little gps things are a lifesaver, let me tell you*


 
i know
they are


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> im 16 and ive txted about 100 times my entire life
> 
> its faster



Well, I was halfway there, I got your age right. 

And I am still chuckling at Tycho's last post.

I've been here awhile and I still get flack for liking bicycles so much. Just ignore them, they will get bored unless another noob comes a long first.


On a side note, here is a friendly tip: Mods aren't a lover of double posting, so use the edit button located at the bottom right of the post box. Also quote the person you are replying to, makes it easier to know exactly who you are replying to. quote and multiquote button also located at bottom right of a post box.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, I was halfway there, I got your age right.
> 
> And I am still chuckling at Tycho's last post.
> 
> I've been here awhile and I still get flack for liking bicycles so much. Just ignore them, they will get bored unless another noob comes a long first.


 
1st off, thanks for not being so negative

2nd, does this happen all the time w/ noobs?

tnx 4 the tip


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> im 16 and ive txted about 100 times my entire life
> 
> its faster



In typing, there is almost no discernible difference in speed between typing r and are. Same with u and you. Same goes for capitalization and punctuation.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> 1st off, thanks for not being so negative
> 
> 2nd, does this happen all the time w/ noobs?



Yep, all noobs get flack, but it will soon die down.

I think the regulars here pick on noobs just out of plain boredum.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> In typing, there is almost no discernible difference in speed between typing r and are. Same with u and you. Same goes for capitalization and punctuation.



im a SLOW typer
its faster 4 me


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> im a SLOW typer
> its faster 4 me



I was a slow typer when I first started using the internet. But I got faster as time progressed.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> I'm a SLOW typer.
> It's faster for me.



Expect a lot of what I just did then.

It's not an excuse.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Expect a lot of what I just did then.
> 
> It's not an excuse.


 
ur just encuraging me

Sorry.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think the regulars here pick on noobs just out of plain boredum.


 
*that, and the fact that we hate them, of course

in a similar fashion to how a jogger would hate having a blister on his feet*


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> ur just encuraging me
> 
> Sorry.


 
Believe it or not I'm actually trying to help make your experience more enjoyable.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Believe it or not, I'm actually trying to help make your experience more enjoyable.


 
I know, just kidding.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> PPS Im straight


I don't know, dude... the level of butthurt in your posts makes me think otherwise. >_>

Really though, if you catch flack on these forums, it's (99.99% of the time) because you deserved it. Accept it; move on; and try to change whatever it was that pissed everyone off.


----------



## Conker (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> well that was not the intention
> 
> i wanted to know what i was percieved as
> 
> ive hardly read anything on polar bear furries, or even bear ones


 So you're being an attention whore AND trying to sound all special because you picked a bear for your fursona?

Yeah. Much better.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 4, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> PS Im a noob
> PPS Im straight


 
One of these is a lie.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 4, 2010)

POW

1 STAR


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Obviously.
> 
> No no foxes are the gayest, then wolves, then bunnies etc.



Wouldn't that be because foxes are the most popular, followed by wolves, then bunnies, ect.?

Statistics FTW!


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Wouldn't that be because foxes are the most popular, followed by wolves, then bunnies, ect.?
> 
> Statistics FTW!


 
Wolves are more popular, iirc.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 4, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Wouldn't that be because foxes are the most popular, followed by wolves, then bunnies, ect.?
> 
> Statistics FTW!


Are bunnies even that popular? I thought the top 5 was: Vulpines, Canids, Felines, Dragons, and Mustelids.


----------



## RageDragon (Sep 4, 2010)

lol, stay classy FA.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 4, 2010)

> Poll: Gayest type of Bear?



A pink one.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 5, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Are bunnies even that popular? I thought the top 5 was: Vulpines, Canids, Felines, Dragons, and Mustelids.



Your probably right. I just wanted to defend all 4 straight wolves and foxes out there.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2010)

Red Pandas aren't really bears but ok... Well ok koalas aren't either...

But I'd have to say that Pandas (regular) are probably the gayest...


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 5, 2010)

This fascinates me a good deal. Why do people RAEG so much every time a newbie makes a thread? What makes this thread any more horrible than any other one? If people hate newbies making "bad" threads, then how come they don't just go and make a "good" thread themselves? Without new threads, this place gets boring as shit. So people make threads. Ya know, cause it's a *forum*. Fucking deal with it.

On topic, bears in general never really seemed gay to me. In fact, one of the few straight furs I know IRL is a bear. But I don't think I know any other bears at all, so I can't really say. :/


----------



## roland_perteev (Sep 5, 2010)

Giant Pandas.  Something about them gives me the impression that they're all gay but don't know it yet (except for the ones who do know, and they are just gay).


----------



## Fay V (Sep 5, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Your probably right. I just wanted to defend all 4 straight wolves and foxes out there.


 yep thanks for that



roland_perteev said:


> Giant Pandas.  Something about them gives  me the impression that they're all gay but don't know it yet (except for  the ones who do know, and they are just gay).


Well they don't seem to want to make babies, that's pretty gay.


----------



## Dan. (Sep 5, 2010)

Pandas, when you have to force them to reproduce, you know there's something wrong


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

I voted Koala cause they're always huggin n shit.

Though I would normally go with Red Pandas because they like to post publicly about wanting a bunch of other guys to gangbang them and to jizz in their assholes at furry conventions...
but w.e


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 5, 2010)

Why, Bi-Polar Bears, of course:


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 5, 2010)

My good mood dropped faster then a '08 Lehman Brothers stock share after viewing this thread.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

The gayest bear is the one that humps other guy bears.


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2010)

They are NOT part of the furry fandom.






The origins of the bear movement are unclear but it is believed that it first began with a group of fat gay furs who wanted to create their own fandom based on bear fetish 15 to 20 years ago.






Superficially, a bear is a chubby, hairy, masculine, gay male who likes beer and flannel shirts. However, according to many bears and their admirers, the bear culture is not so much about physical appearance, rather it is about living a particular philosophy of acceptance, respect, and the celebration of diversity (Bill Picture, SF Gate). Furthermore, a bear is a gay man who rejoices in his masculinity (masculinity of a relaxed and undemonstrative nature) rather than suppressing his true gender identity to assimilate into the pretty-boy standards of much of the gay "community." A bear is, well, a big teddy-bear of a man--gruff and bristly on the outside but mellow and squishy-sweet on the inside. Bears are considered almost universally friendly and likeable.

Those who study such things, theorize that the bear phenomenon is a "maturation of the gay culture (Andrew Sullivan)" in that most bears feel no need to take on conventional gay identities and display--they are simply masculine dudes who really, really like other masculine dudes. Bears see no conflict between being gay and being a genuine man and therefore achieve a kind of identity-based personal harmony that does not require any sort of outside validation. Unlike much of gay cultural identity--which equates being gay with somehow not being a regular guy--bear culture simply accepts the notion of masculinity. That being said, most bears eschew politics--the politics of being gay included.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2010)

In response to what Geek originally had posted.

ew.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 5, 2010)

OP is the gayest. 
fag.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

None of them.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Red Pandas aren't really bears but ok... Well ok koalas aren't either...
> 
> But I'd have to say that Pandas (regular) are probably the gayest...


Pandas aren't bears either.

I'd have to say Care Bears


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello.

Sorry to anyone I PO'd.
I know my words didn't follow my intentions.
And for that I apologize.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll say Grizzly, since they are more social. Aah haa haa.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm hoping this thread is still going purely out of sheer confusion


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

I dont think it madders what type of bear, there all gonna claw your face off. No madder what kind.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> madders


 
....Seriously?


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

Good god, every one is a grammer nazi here...geez people lighten up, your all like stuck up rich people.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> Good god, every one is a grammer nazi here...geez people lighten up, your all like stuck up rich people.


 Stop posting like a retard then.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey I'm not a retard my mom said I was special!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> Good god, every one is a grammer nazi here...geez people lighten up, your all like stuck up rich people.


 
>Stuck up rich people
>Your avatar
>My face: :V

also, what Aleu said.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> Hey I'm not a retard my mom said I was special!


 same thing


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

your the same thing!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> your


 
ahaha


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> like stuck up rich people.


 
Do you even know any rich people?


Reply with a PM when you're un-banned, if you'd like.


----------

